

How la Gendarmerie (French military police) ditched Microsoft and McAfee - dClauzel
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/26373-comment-la-gendarmerie-a-envoye-bouler-microsoft-et-mcafee.html

======
jclos
The last paragraph is a good summary:

Last week, 21 June 2013, the head of technology and information systems of
internal security, General Bernard Pappalardo, wrote to the interdepartmental
steering information and communication systems, by sending a copy of his
letter to all departments. "For many years, the police tried to avoid this
type of dependency and promote free software for its information systems
(workstations and servers)", said the general. "That's why it will not deploy
the solution chosen by UGAP to protect its desktop solution and launched a
preliminary consultation on the acquisition of an antivirus solution which
must include a management console on Linux."

UGAP being (to my knowledge) in charge of making the government save money in
this kind of situation.

------
dClauzel
Automatic translation :
[http://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=fr&ie=UTF8&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=fr&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.numerama.com/magazine/imprimer/26373-comment-
la-gendarmerie-a-envoye-bouler-microsoft-et-mcafee.html)

